# Thanks Mike1950!



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2013)

Members & friends of Wood Barter, please help me in giving Mike a hearty slap on the back for his help as moderator over this past year. I got the sad PM from him a couple of days ago letting me know he's going to be spending less time on WB and more time in the shop this summer. He's not abandoning us, it's just that when he's here, he would like to just be a regular member again at least for a while. Or longer. 

I wanted to argue and even started to, but having been a mod on another woodworking forum for 7 years or whatever it was, and having seen what being a mod can do to a guy, I understood and I told him I'd support his decision either way. It's just more fun for some people to be a member than a mod, and all we can do is say THANKS MIKE! 

It's kind of good for me in a way because now I don't have the threat of being banned hanging over me all the time. :no dice. more please:

Hey! Who's the new guy with the red handle? 




Joking aside I am grateful for all the work you put into our community, and I thank you both as site owner, and personally as my friend. Thank you Mike.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for all your work, Mike, and I look forward to seeing actual Woodworking photos from you! And more wood offered, too. ;-)


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Kevin- It has been a fun ride. And Thanks to all of you for making the job of Mod an easy one.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 24, 2013)

Say it ain't so Mike. Where are we gonna get our moose sighting updates?

Seriously, Since I joined you folks last fall, you have definitely made me feel welcomed. 

Mike B


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the efforts, Mike! 

Enjoy your retirement... By the way, what kind if retirement plan does this mod thing deliver?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Thanks for the efforts, Mike!
> 
> Enjoy your retirement... By the way, what kind if retirement plan does this mod thing deliver?



Moderators are given a choice of one of three lucrative retirement plans:

1) A full severance package consisting of an undisclosed amount of nothing.
2) Ridden hard and put out to pasture dripping wet. 
3) A bag of planer shavings (shipping & handling charges apply).


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2013)

Number two looks like the clear winner at this time...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2013)

I picked #3 because I can actually get something without having to pay shipping & handling . . .


----------



## phinds (Apr 24, 2013)

OH NO ... Mike, who's going to do my work now that you're not going to be doing it? This is terrible !

Thanks very much for helping make the forum such a success.


----------



## drycreek (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Mike 1950, now we can all act crazy. Wait my wife thinks we are all crazy anyway (wood hoarding and tool addictions).:wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for everything you have brought to the table mike your one hell of a great guy . sometimes you just have to step back and concentrate on you and yours . life is short . now with that being said get in that shop and get busy  duck


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm sure Mike knows how I feel, but I'll say it here. Quite possibly, one of the most sincere people I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with and I hope that he will continue to be an active member. If not, I've enjoyed working with Mike and I wish him well.
With Mike out of the picture now, I guess that make Kevin the oldest person on Staff.
By the way..........I call dibs on Mike's parking space.


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2013)

Sad, sad :(


----------



## brown down (Apr 24, 2013)

mike i really hope you aren't going to stop sending me those jokes!! i wish i was good at telling jokes but have shared the ones you have sent me and really enjoy them as well as our conversations! I have no doubt you are a woodbarterer for life and will still enjoy your sarcastic comments

can't wait to see what you are gonna do with your free time now in the shop!

thanks buddy for all you have done
jeff


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2013)

:eek2: :eek2: I didn't see this coming, I don't know what to say other than I'm bummed. :sad: I know your not going away Mike and that you will still contribute to the wb, but still it feels kinda funny, and not the ha ha kind either. I have seen a lot of changes taking place here that I have supported, but I didn't see this coming at all. Mike you have done an outstanding job as a mod, you leave big shoes to fill my friend.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> I'm sure Mike knows how I feel, but I'll say it here. Quite possibly, one of the most sincere people I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with and I hope that he will continue to be an active member. If not, I've enjoyed working with Mike and I wish him well.
> With Mike out of the picture now, I guess that make Kevin the oldest person on Staff.
> By the way..........I call dibs on Mike's parking space.



Same back at you Ken- You are a Joy to work with. I am going nowhere-just won't be here as much.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone- It has been fun and don't worry I will still be around.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

Mike - I wish you well and as Ken said hope you stay an active member. You have put a ton into making this sight what it is today and I hope you continue to do so. More shop time is enviable! Now you can become one of those doggone spinners! 
Scott


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mike you cant leave me!!! You have always helped me when needed. When my newbieness got in my way you always have set me on the right path!! Thank you for all you have done and will continie to do. 

I vots hos name must be a different color. Not like us ole regulars....do we have "old man brown" or "geriatric gray" or the ever bright " cranky black"? Just an idea!!! 

Your awesome Mike.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Mike you cant leave me!!! You have always helped me when needed. When my newbieness got in my way you always have set me on the right path!! Thank you for all you have done and will continie to do.
> 
> I vots hos name must be a different color. Not like us ole regulars....do we have "old man brown" or "geriatric gray" or the ever bright " cranky black"? Just an idea!!!
> 
> Your awesome Mike.



Darn [email protected]$$ youngstas!!!! Thanks Buddy.................


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> ....Now you can become one of those doggone spinners!



Ya'll obviously don't get it. He told me what the real problem is but swore me to secrecy. I can't keep my promise not to tell - sorry Mike. 

He already is a spinner! He's been a closet spinner since he got that lathe and it's finally taken hold over him so bad he can't stay away from it. 

Heck Mike, I would have bought you a laptop you know. :dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > ....Now you can become one of those doggone spinners!
> ...



Sorry- I can take a picture but it would be an embarrassment- covered with dust and chips cause it is behind my miter saw. It is disgusting. I will clean it though cause I need those inserts. It really functions well as a buffer though.................. A laptop in my shop- hell it would short circuit once you turned it on and saw where it was.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike you cant leave me!!! You have always helped me when needed. When my newbieness got in my way you always have set me on the right path!! Thank you for all you have done and will continie to do.
> ...



he called you old


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigg081 said:
> ...



I know I know- I will put some newspaper by the front door for the pup...........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike I was wondering why your name turned green like us common WB folks. Gonna miss you as a cop, I mean mod :p look forward to seeing some of your work and getting my hands on some of your wonderful stash of wood


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 26, 2013)

Someone had to be young. I keep the age average down. Not tolow tho....Im not that young lol


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd just like to add my thanks to Mike. I've been a moderator on a forum, and while it can be lots of fun sharing and helping, there are times when it's simply too much. Glad to read that you intend to still be active in the forum.

I reckon the title "Moderator Emeritus" is warranted (Pope Benedict set a precedent )


----------

